# My Sweet Boy Loves His Hedgie Bag



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

This is my boy Lenny. He is 16 weeks old now. Here are pictures of him sitting in his hedgie bag. Enjoy.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

A few more:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw look at all the cute!!!! 

I love now you can see one of his vampire teeth in the first picture. Mine is missing both of his and I forget what a hedgie mouth is actually suppose to look like.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Toofer! One picture is cuter than the next. He looks like a wee drunken sailor in the 4th picture. Its obvious you love your hedgie bag sweet little Lenny!!!


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

fabulous piccies - he looks very snuggly in there indeed!!


----------

